# Request for shampoo



## elmtree (Jan 8, 2014)

So I've had several requests for shampoo from friends and id like to try making it and giving it out as samples and for feedback. I make liquid soap now. Is shampoo pretty much the same? Maybe jojoba or lanolin included? What oils combo would you recommend? Thickener?


----------



## whitetiger_0603 (Jan 8, 2014)

I actually have a shampoo base.  I just used well known hair loving oils like Jojoba,  Olive and hemp.  My last batch I don't use a thickener,  I'll just have to use a little less water to dilute if possible.  And keep in mind,  Home made soap as a shampoo will strip the hair like nobody's business.  I actually do super fat,  after dilution, with  Castor Oil.


----------



## DaleF (Jan 8, 2014)

Perhaps I'm the oddball, but I have not used shampoo on my hair in about 3 months.  I use homemade soaps in the shower and just lather up my hair and wash it too.  I have had multiple people tell me that my hair looks really heathy and ask what conditioner I'm using.  They all look surprised when I tell them it is just homemade soap.


----------



## judymoody (Jan 8, 2014)

swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com

Everything you need to know about making shampoo.  There is a bit of a learning curve with respect to viscosity.


----------



## new12soap (Jan 8, 2014)

I second http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/

Some people can use soap (bar or liquid) but most people's hair does not do well with the high pH of soap. Shampoo is acidic and will require some surfactants and a few other goodies, but swift is your best guide.

I buy a concentrated base.


----------



## grayceworks (Jan 9, 2014)

Following this, as I'm interested in home-made shampoo possibilities also. 

My hair and skin have been so much better since I quit detergent-based shampoos and started either using conditioning cleansers with mild coconut-based stuff like coco-betaine, or using just plain home-made soaps that I've made followed with a vinegar rinse. I'm going to try the shampoo bars listed on the forum I think, and see how that goes.


----------



## allane (Jan 9, 2014)

Try adding a tablespoon of lanolin to your shampoo and you will get a very mild soap that won't strip your hair


----------



## whitetiger_0603 (Jan 9, 2014)

new12soap said:


> I second http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/
> 
> Some people can use soap (bar or liquid) but most people's hair does not do well with the high pH of soap. Shampoo is acidic and will require some surfactants and a few other goodies, but swift is your best guide.
> 
> I buy a concentrated base.



Maybe store bought shampoo is acidic,  but real soap based is not,  since soap is alkaline with a pH of around 9. The blogger for Swift Craft Monkey doesn't make soap, something she admitted in the Q&A at the end of her piece on preservatives. So anything soap related I wouldn't rely on her for.


----------



## elmtree (Jan 9, 2014)

whitetiger_0603 said:


> Maybe store bought shampoo is acidic,  but real soap based is not,  since soap is alkaline with a pH of around 9. The blogger for Swift Craft Monkey doesn't make soap, something she admitted in the Q&A at the end of her piece on preservatives. So anything soap related I wouldn't rely on her for.




Yes, I love swift for all things lotion, etc but she doesn't make real soap but detergent or surfactant based body wash and shampoo as you would buy in the store which is great but I'm looking to go the actual soap route. 
I don't want a base because for some reason I get a lot of 'did you make this?' from my customers. They love that I make my products myself. I want to be able to say 'yes I do make it!' and I do love formulating however difficult and finicky it may be. So I'm just looking for some ideas on any additives that are good for hair and any advice on what oils seem to work best for hair.


----------



## elmtree (Jan 9, 2014)

DaleF said:


> Perhaps I'm the oddball, but I have not used shampoo on my hair in about 3 months.  I use homemade soaps in the shower and just lather up my hair and wash it too.  I have had multiple people tell me that my hair looks really heathy and ask what conditioner I'm using.  They all look surprised when I tell them it is just homemade soap.




Dale, yes my experience has been that many people aren't finicky when it comes to washing their hair. My husband uses regular liquid or bar soap I make and loves it as do a few friends. Whereas some women I know want a luxurious  super moisturizing shampoo lol. I'm trying to formulate a shampoo for women (and men!) who are finicky and may have long hair that gets dry. I'm trying to make something that will protect a little and moisturize. What are the oils in your soap? Just the usual? Palm, coco, olive? I'm always curious what works for people.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jan 9, 2014)

There is a great shampoo bar thread floating around in the CP forum.  You can even look at the thread for the best facial soap, which links to the shampoo thread.  Lot's of great thoughts and ideas in there for what makes a good hair soap.

Bear in mind, though - it's rarely a one-size-fits-all thing


----------



## elmtree (Jan 9, 2014)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> There is a great shampoo bar thread floating around in the CP forum.  You can even look at the thread for the best facial soap, which links to the shampoo thread.  Lot's of great thoughts and ideas in there for what makes a good hair soap.
> 
> Bear in mind, though - it's rarely a one-size-fits-all thing




Yes, I'm learning that it's kind if a crap shoot lol. Some people think something's drying, some think it's too greasy, too slippery, etc. That's fine. I spose if they like it they buy it, if not they don't. I'm gonna try to make a few formulations to please maybe some people lol


----------



## DaleF (Jan 9, 2014)

I don't know the recipes for most of the soaps I have been using as it was stuff that I purchased or was given to me, but the two that I made that I have used are OO, CO & Lard for one and the other is just OO and CO.  Both also were superfatted and augmented after cooking with Vitamin E, Shea butter, honey and additional OO.  I'm also one of those people that lather up my hair and let it sit for a while during the shower before I wash it off so perhaps that extra time allows my hair to absorb some of the SF in the soaps faster than my skin would.  All I can say is that honetly, my hair has been stronger, brighter and softer since I quit using the detergent based products.

Like you said however, what may work amazing for me might completely dry out and destroy someone elses hair.  There is no wrong or right, it all just depends on the person.

something else about me is that I'm a lazy guy who can't stand a bunch of bottles and different bars of soap for different things.  If one bar does it all, I'm a happy camper.  

I'm looking forward to following what you experiment with and see how it goes.


----------



## MzMolly65 (Jan 9, 2014)

I can't vouch for this particular recipe because I haven't tried it YET!  .. but I have made her Moroccan Black Beldi and love it (although I tweeked the recipe for my own purposes)

I want to try her hair recipe soon but got distracted making soap with ingredients I have around the house.  Not sure I want to go buy the mustard and camelina oils and not experienced enough yet to know if I could swap them with another oil. 

http://wikitalks.com/2013/06/honey-beldi-hair/


----------



## smeetree (Jan 9, 2014)

Any opinions on using essential oils (rosemary, lavender) in shampoos? Are they known to dry hair or not?

This is my recipe:

Castile soap (I use Dr. Bronners, but I might try making it at some point)
Coconut milk (homemade from real coconuts. processed milk smells bad)
Argan oil
Almond oil
Essential oils for scent

It's runny, so if you want thick blend it with a pinch of xantham gum.

The quantities of each ingredient will vary depending on your hair type and preferences.


----------



## whitetiger_0603 (Jan 9, 2014)

elmtree said:


> Yes, I love swift for all things lotion, etc but she doesn't make real soap but detergent or surfactant based body wash and shampoo as you would buy in the store which is great but I'm looking to go the actual soap route.
> I don't want a base because for some reason I get a lot of 'did you make this?' from my customers. They love that I make my products myself. I want to be able to say 'yes I do make it!' and I do love formulating however difficult and finicky it may be. So I'm just looking for some ideas on any additives that are good for hair and any advice on what oils seem to work best for hair.



Bases turn me off as well.  Like I said,  just look for hair loving oils.  We all know Olive,  Jojoba,  Coconut and Argon oils are amazing.  I know there are many more.  Pick out your favorite soap calculator and formulate what you want most in a soap.  The only super fat that's best in LS is sulfacanated (sp?)  Castor Oil as it keeps the soap clear.  If you're not concerned with clarity,  try any other super fat.  But just a little as it will settle out of the final product.


----------



## Lindy (Jan 13, 2014)

When formulating a shampoo you really need to look at the different additives that are hair loving like panthenol.  There are others and research is your best friend.


----------



## elmtree (Jan 15, 2014)

Lindy said:


> When formulating a shampoo you really need to look at the different additives that are hair loving like panthenol.  There are others and research is your best friend.




Lindy,
I've never added additives to my liquid soap. How is this done? Say I wanted to add some panthanol. How would I incorporate it into my soap?

Thanks!


----------



## Lindy (Jan 15, 2014)

I would add this one (liquid) during dilution, so the lye doesn't get at it....


----------

